# How can I use my USB microphone in video calls?



## Lajto (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi everyone. I want to use my USB microphone in video calls. 

Output of usbconfig:

```
ugen0.4: <Raysound Krom Kimu> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
```


Output of cat /dev/sndstat (it seems that pcm6 is my microphone; pcm7 is the microphone of my webcam):

```
pcm4: <Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <Realtek ALC892 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm6: <USB audio> (rec)
pcm7: <USB audio> (rec)
```


In my /boot/loader.conf I have this:

```
snd_driver_load="YES"
```


In my /etc/rc.conf I have this:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
mixer_enable="YES"
```


In my /etc/sysctl.conf I have this:

```
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans=4
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans=4
hw.snd.maxautovchans=4
```


Output of mixer when using speakers (sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=4):

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  50:50
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  74:74
Mixer line     is currently set to   1:1
Mixer mic      is currently set to  67:67
Mixer mix      is currently set to  74:74
Mixer rec      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic
```


Output of mixer when using headphones (sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=5):

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  50:50
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to  50:50
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  67:67
Recording source: monitor
```


It seems that pcm6 is my USB microphone, so I run mixer after change to it:

```
# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=6
# mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
```


Oh, it's set to 0! Let's change this:


```
# mixer mic 50
Setting the mixer mic from 0:0 to 50:50.
# mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to  50:50
```


When manually selecting the microphone in Audacity (selecting pcm6), sometimes it crashes, sometimes it works (but I can't hear anything in the program, only creating a file and listening using a music player).

In WebRTC services like jit.si or appear.in, sometimes microphone can't be detected, sometimes my friend don't hear any sound at all.

Thanks in advance. ^^


----------

